# Bass feeding times



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I wanted to post an interesting note to see what you all might think.
All this week leading up to the full moon, I have had a chance to get out a few days and bass fish. Almost every fish that I caught, primarily on worms, I have had to use pliers to get the hook out of the back of their throats.
Fishing with worms quite a bit over the years, they always seem to hook on the outside edge of the mouth. 
Have you guys experienced this at different times and wondered why?
How have your hookups been this week?
Could they be feeding more aggressively around the full moon?
I even went 100% hookup using a hollow body frog which you all know how that goes sometimes.
It could just be me but when you notice little things like this....and there is a great site to share info.....well, lets share.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Some consider it only a theory that the phase of the moon has an effect on the feeding times of not only fish but other creatures as well but I believe its true , even if its just the fact that there is more available light with a fuller moon on a clear night. I dont think it causes the fish to bite better , it just alters their main feeding time a little to take advantage of the increased forage activity at night. Aside from the effects of the moon , if you listen to your surroundings as you are fishing you can pick up on when the bite may turn on or turn off by the noise and activity of birds, frogs, animals , bugs, etc. Usually when I was fishing and all the other critters started making more noise and movement it wasnt long before the fish bite picked up too , and likewise when everything started to quiet down the bite started to slow , sometimes even completely stopped. This is the major feed time that happens sometime after sundown , with usually another minor wildlife stirr and fish bite just before dawn. Sometimes you really need to be in tune with your surroundings and concentrating in order to notice these major and minor feed times that are common to every wild creature. A full moon usually shifts the major night time feed from shortly after or at sundown to later in the night and the minor one from sometime just before dawn to mid morning. The major feed times happen during the day too and corespond with other animals but its less noticeable. Some may consider this all hogwash but Ive seen it all happen too many times for it to be untrue.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting thread fellas,

I hope more chime in, I'd like to learn more.

Happy fishing


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

yonderfishin said:


> Aside from the effects of the moon , if you listen to your surroundings as you are fishing you can pick up on when the bite may turn on or turn off by the noise and activity of birds, frogs, animals , bugs, etc. Usually when I was fishing and all the other critters started making more noise and movement it wasnt long before the fish bite picked up too , and likewise when everything started to quiet down the bite started to slow , sometimes even completely stopped.
> 
> 
> > That's a great insight yonderfishin,
> ...


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

I agree that the general wildlife activity is a great indicator of what will happen with the fish bite...

Last week I was able to sneak away on Thursday - warm, still and sunny. Not a thing was dimpling the surface, very little "chatter" from the squirrels and other wildlife in the woods surrounding the lake - and I was skunked! :S

Yesterday (Friday the 25th), similar weather conditions but WAY different activity on the lake. It was noisy and - until I read your post Gsx - I hadn't thought about the fact that EVERY bass I hooked was coming in the boat. They attacked the lures - I was using a Spro Bronzeye frog over scattered weeds and they would come up and suck it in so fast I rarely saw the hit coming. And they were ALL hooked in the mouth not on the outside edges. 

I caught bass on topwater, with T-rigged worms, a swimming jig and crankbaits.

Thanks for the post...You've got me thinking now! 

Bob


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Watching the birds is important. When they are circling and grabbing baitfish...the bass are there too.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Gsxrfanim said:


> I wanted to post an interesting note to see what you all might think.
> All this week leading up to the full moon, I have had a chance to get out a few days and bass fish. Almost every fish that I caught, primarily on worms, I have had to use pliers to get the hook out of the back of their throats.
> 
> 1 set hook sooner best guess
> ...


just my thoughts


----------



## bigspence09 (Jun 18, 2009)

just last night i went through a whole package of berkeley chigger craws because every time i would pull the bass out of the water both claws were gone. they are real aggresssive right now.


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

i think its posible, theres a spot i went to last night that i have been to a bunch of times, to catch some gills, you can usually look into the water and see them, and there is never anything that happenes on the surface, but last night, no fish, but alot of surface activity, the rooster tail i was using befor it got stuck in my arm, i was getting hits on it alot, but it was a 5' UL rod so even if it was a bass or gill, i wasnt able to set it, but i felt a few of them hit really hard, i probobly just wasnt setting it quick enough im hopping the aggression lasts till next weekend, but with my luck, that will never happen,lol


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

jmackey84 said:


> the rooster tail i was using befor it got stuck in my arm



Care to elaborate???


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it totally has to do with the barometer plain and simple..when I see the baro falling I know its going to be tough. It affects all wildlife it seems..but I have also had alot of bass taking my baits deep


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

skippyflyboy said:


> Care to elaborate???


were i was, i had trees overhead, and some kids came and started fishing really close, so instead of side casting i had to overhand cast, after a few casts it shot streight up into the tree and when i tryed pulling the lure out, it shot down and sunk into my arm, i was a little mad about it befor, but now, my thinking is, crap happens,lol


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's an interesting read on the barometric pressure and bass fishing.

http://home.comcast.net/~rkrz/infoarch/fyibarometer.htm

It's kind of neat with the new Humminbirds that you can add a barometric pressure gauge to the unit itself. I keep kicikng around the idea of putting one with my 788ci.


----------



## Bass'nBo (Jul 24, 2010)

Pretty interesting! This being my first post..Just wanna say hey and give some input. Im all about getting the big picture when it comes to fishing. 
For me it all comes down to knowing about ecosystems...Relating to a lake, you have to look at what all the other creatures in the lake are doing and think of how that might effect bass or whatever your fishing for. If there is a high level of bait moving throughout the lake then options and opportunities are higher for the predators of that lake, this could make fish more active. You have to look at the whole picture, just because the sky looks good and the baro is right doesnt necessarily mean the fish are active. I fish for wipers also and these fish more than any I have fished for are fairly easy to pattern... No shad, pretty much no wipers(big ones anyway). But when you hit it on a good day when the currents right and the shad are visible and up..You can real em in almost every cast!! Know your quarry and study where it lives and know the environment around it and you'll catch more fish. I relate this to hunting white tails too.. Seen more deer when the forest is alive with squirrels, chipmunks, birds, and other animals than when its dead. My dad always told me to watch the cows...If theyre up and feeding then its probably gonna be a good day!!


----------

